# Rustic woodworking videos



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

these are 2 of my latest videos.

splitting logs




 
Veritas tennon cutter


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok the video of you splitting the logs was hard to follow. Really blurry. 
The other with the tenon cutter was better. Just was hoping to see it in action. For the mortices you should get forstner bits, for flat bottom holes. 
I hate using Spade bits. 
Glad you got your cutter.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

That was intersting an informative Needs subtitles though for us furriners. I wondered why you didn't use the log splitter in the first video. Also, what will you use to finish that coffee table?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Scorpions rock :yes:


----------

